# My layout.



## trumms (Apr 12, 2011)

My layout is based on Swiss scenery and railways. It is HOm scale and all rolling stock and locos are Bemo. It measures 15 x 6 feet and is situated in my living room. I bought it from a deceased estate. It separated into four sections which required two light trucks to transport it from Launceston to where I live south of Hobart. I am not a practical man and it took me 12 months to put it together again. It now runs but needs more work to complete it. I would be very interested in contact with any other members who also model in HOm and with Bemo models.
trumms


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Well it looks pretty neat.
I'd like to see more of it.
​


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Interesting looking layout! I would like to see more pics too!


----------



## trumms (Apr 12, 2011)

*To concretepumper*

I am an australian dreamer - not much good at planning mate.
Trumms.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Trumms,

Nothin' wrong with dreamin'!

For us less civilized Yankees, perhaps you can offer a comment or two on HOm and Bemo? We don't get much HOm 'round these parts. Maybe give us a few bullet-point highlights on the similarities and differences with HOn ?

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## trumms (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey TJ,
This is my third try at replying to your last post to me. Maybe it will work, maybe it won't. If it does I will do my full (previous) email again - if I can remember what I said in it ! Looks like I am the less civilised.
trumms.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Keep at it !!*

Hey Trumms nice layout. I really like that photo background of the lake...it gives depth. Well done!:thumbsup:


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Trumms nice layout. I really like that photo background of the lake...it gives depth. Well done!:thumbsup:


Dang, I hadn't caught that before and you're right - nice way to get water into the layout  well done


----------



## trumms (Apr 12, 2011)

*My Layout.*

Hi Novice, still trying to find my way around the website, bit difficult for an old guy like me.
Yes, the layout has a whole backdrop, haven't yet fixed it all up. I bought the layout from a deceased estate. The old guy was building it for exhibition and had not completed it before passing-on. Hopefully it will eventually be finished, but I have all thumbs so it is going to take some time. Here is another view of it. There is much to be done.
Trumms.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The castle and the aquaduct bridges are neat looking ... very European / Swiss. Looks like a fun / creative layout.

TJ


----------



## trumms (Apr 12, 2011)

*My Layout.*

Hello tjcruiser,
Thanks for your message. In 2005 I visited Rhode Island and attended the 50th. anniversary of the Joshua Slocum Society International - maybe you were there too ? Model railways and sailing are my favourite pastimes.
Trumms.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't attend the JS 50th, but his sailing legacy is well noted and revered around these parts!


----------

